# New Devil Diver.



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

So what do you guys think about the new green devil diver? I like it.

Pic from ablogtowatch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks cool, good shade of green, how much they going for?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Is it the same price as the black dial? I know size wise and mechanically it’s the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

This green model, as well as the blue with orange accents, have been out for a couple months now. Have however been unable to find any online reviews from actual owners. There is also a blue dial with yellow accents coming out at some point.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

Retail $795.00​


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

My main gripe with this one is the size. The limited edition has the 41mm case, whereas the special editions (including the green one) have 44mm cases. For the design and style, it's simply too large for the wrist. Were these also in a 41mm case, I think you would have a huge number of people buying them. 

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

dg8dg7 said:


> My main gripe with this one is the size. The limited edition has the 41mm case, whereas the special editions (including the green one) have 44mm cases. For the design and style, it's simply too large for the wrist. Were these also in a 41mm case, I think you would have a huge number of people buying them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


I tried on the black dial 44mm version at a local shop a few months ago and was surprised at how well it wore on my 7.25" wrist with cushion case (think Seiko Turtle). I'll most likely pick up the green at some point, but the blue and yellow is calling as well.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

dg8dg7 said:


> My main gripe with this one is the size. The limited edition has the 41mm case, whereas the special editions (including the green one) have 44mm cases. For the design and style, it's simply too large for the wrist. Were these also in a 41mm case, I think you would have a huge number of people buying them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


Same here. If it weren't for the size I might have one.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

The size is stopping me also. Nice apart from that. 

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

tsteph12 said:


> I tried on the black dial 44mm version at a local shop a few months ago and was surprised at how well it wore on my 7.25" wrist with cushion case (think Seiko Turtle). I'll most likely pick up the green at some point, but the blue and yellow is calling as well.


I'll have to try and find one locally and see the fit for myself. I'm a 7" wrist so was pretty concerned when I saw the 44mm but maybe I'll give it a shot. And blue yellow all the way for me! Far and above the best colour combo so far I think.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive got a mate fellow WUS member Galaga, he tried the coke 44mm one on, he was sadly unimpressed.
He has a few turtles as comparison, he liked the turtles much better.
Said it was too shiny, bad bracelet and just felt a bit cheap.
Havnt seen one in the flesh myself, id like to find somewhere in Australia to check one out.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I have the LE orange dial at 40mm. It sits well. I’m not sure the 44 would fit me at all, I’ve been avoiding the Moon watch for that reason. I purchased the Devil Diver LE for the specific reason that it matches the measurements of the Oceanographer V that it was based off. That’s an ideal size for my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My main gripe is the lowbeat movement. The orange dial has a smoother, higher grade movement.


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> My main gripe is the lowbeat movement. The orange dial has a smoother, higher grade movement.


Agree. The sellita sw-200 is an awesome movement and super reliable.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

I love that green shade. Not sure if it will be available in Australia, I would love to check it out on my wrist.

Sent from my Samsung Note9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone else notice the cyclops? Square in shape, rather than round or tonneau shaped. Also, only on the larger cases watch. The LE orange dial doesn’t have one. Possibly because the original didn’t, since it had a day/date window. Interesting stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

What’s the strap/bracelet width for the new Devil Divers? The LE is 18mm, are the other the same? I’m wondering about getting a replacement bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucciowitz (Jul 29, 2013)

MMM... the green devil diver? 
It sounds like the clean V8 enigine... :-D


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the watch but I hate the way the letters in the logo are connected. Makes it look so cheap. That's the only thing keeping me from buying this watch


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I just received my "Islamorada Green" Devil Diver & absolutely LOVE IT!!!
Sizeerfect fit for my 7.5" flat wrist,wears a touch smaller than dimensions lead to believe..
Miyota 821 Non hacking movement,SO WHAT?I will take a bulletproof,rock steady low beat movement over a finiky hi beat every day of the week!
The case & crystal are as stunningly beautiful as anything available in a reissue diver today!
The bezel insert SLAYS ANYTHING SEIKO offers on a Turtle,is tight with ZERO slop or backplay & EVERTYTHING lines up perfectly!
Bracelet does feel cheap but no more so than the $105.00 aftermarket bracelet I overpaid for from strapcode..WAYYY long,took out 8 links to fit 7.5" wrist..
Lume is nucular for you desk divers..
Regarding the extra material between the letters of the stamped logo,this is a 1972 reissue,BEFORE 3 D printing & is fitting for the watch.It is also only visible at certain angels in the right light..

IMO,at the going price of around $400.00 this is a solid value with genuine vintage diver inspiration,from a maker with a real history as a dive watch maker.Highly recommended!


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Great looking watch. I had the original rerelease and if it has the same size, it ran pretty large with a small lug width.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I tried one on, it felt like it wore smaller than the specs showed.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm calling the colorway"Islamorada Green" in honour of the Gulf side winter waters off Islamorada,Florida...


----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

I've been taking a look at this one and the black/red one, but it seems to be lacking a bit in the specs department for what you get for your money. Also, one of the biggest complaints that I've heard about the watch is the logo itself and how it doesn't look great in person.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I love the logo. It's straight from the vintage pieces. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. It's the old Bulova Logo, and what's wrong with that?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> I love the logo. It's straight from the vintage pieces. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. It's the old Bulova Logo, and what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's talking about the connected letters for the applied logo. On the original, the letters were individually placed (on most/many?)


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

riff raff said:


> I think he's talking about the connected letters for the applied logo. On the original, the letters were individually placed (on most/many?)
> 
> View attachment 15047869


They're connected on mine. It's harder to see in the pic, but it's there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> They're connected on mine. It's harder to see in the pic, but it's there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're also connected in the pic you provided. Looks like they are painted to match, or faded, but still linked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> They're connected on mine. It's harder to see in the pic, but it's there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you saying that Bulova changed it to hide those connection links? That would be good news. Post a better picture please (camera phones take excellent close-up shots)


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

New

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I guess all Devil Diver applied logos aren't the same?


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

I love the way this watch looks, especially in the green and blue/orange, and even purchased one on sale at Macy's (very cheap if you open a Macy's card account the same day) but the case is just too big for my wrist. The green still turns my head though. I wish they remade it in the original size.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

That’s why I got the LE in Orange. It’s the same size as the vintage, and just seems to work all over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Posted on eBay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Her...ceanographer-Devil-Diver-96B344-/353067773142

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> Posted on eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Her...ceanographer-Devil-Diver-96B344-/353067773142
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's supposed to be 41mm, with possible bezel options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the look of this new diver. 41mm case down from older 44mm. Gather some lower end Miyota movements have been upgraded with hacking function and wonder whether this newer Devil Diver may contain.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Interested in hearing more details on this.



tsteph12 said:


> I like the look of this new diver. 41mm case down from older 44mm. Gather some lower end Miyota movements have been upgraded with hacking function and wonder whether this newer Devil Diver may contain.
> 
> View attachment 15121895


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

May not be destined for US market. Listed on Bulova Germany as new model, but but their US site.

https://de.bulova.com/produkt/archive-series-96b343/


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Just posting this as a "public service message" for fans of the Devil Diver. I had looked at these before and seen a photo of a blue/yellow variant, and thought that looked really sharp, but could never find it. Picture below (not mine). It is now available on DROP for $475. The blue/yellow is limited to 200 pieces total; and I don't know how many DROP has to sell.


----------



## Bielsa (Jan 20, 2019)

Had mine since January, love it


----------



## Bielsa (Jan 20, 2019)

Had mine since January, love it
View attachment 15188185


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks sweet, but I wish it was a little bit smaller


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Looks cool


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Your wish has been granted. There is now a 41mm version.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mtbmike said:


> Interested in hearing more details on this.


In Europe it is available. GREAT improvement IMO...almost as good as the LE.

However the movement has not been upgraded and at 599 euros it´s expensive IMO. I see in the US you can get the 44mm version for about 380 euros.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

Is the bezel insert sapphire or aluminium on the new range?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Do we thing that there will be more bezel and dial options? I’m thinking the Red, Blue, and Green vintage Snorkels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

gillm said:


> Is the bezel insert sapphire or aluminium on the new range?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Like the current model.



tayloreuph said:


> Do we thing that there will be more bezel and dial options? I'm thinking the Red, Blue, and Green vintage Snorkels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I´m holding on for a blue/orange version in 41mm.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

cuthbert said:


> Like the current model.
> 
> I´m holding on for a blue/orange version in 41mm.


Sorry when I said new range I was distinguishing between the vintage piece and the reissue

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

gillm said:


> Sorry when I said new range I was distinguishing between the vintage piece and the reissue
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Again, it´s like the previous 44mm. That is like the vintage piece : aluminum.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

cuthbert said:


> Again, it´s like the previous 44mm. That is like the vintage piece : aluminum.


I've also been told on another thread that's it's a sapphire insert

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

VaEagle said:


> Just posting this as a "public service message" for fans of the Devil Diver. I had looked at these before and seen a photo of a blue/yellow variant, and thought that looked really sharp, but could never find it. Picture below (not mine). It is now available on DROP for $475. The blue/yellow is limited to 200 pieces total; and I don't know how many DROP has to sell.
> 
> View attachment 15136291


Thx for the DROP Intel.... new site for me to waste time on and the yellow/blue variant. I wish the crown was tucked up tighter to the case. I really wish they put the 262 Khz quartz in these bad boys.


----------



## Joemega1385 (Apr 15, 2019)

I am curious if you could swap the movement to a higher end myota movement. Any one have any insight


----------

